# I remember



## fernandel (Sep 7, 2020)

Today I look Security directory and I stooped at security/fakebo. I remember about 20+ years ago how was Back Orifice "popular" and Fakebo too. How is nowadays? Is it helpfull still?
Tempi passati...


----------



## Crivens (Sep 7, 2020)

Anyone remember SANTA?
And no, I have no idea what is still relevant


----------



## fernandel (Sep 7, 2020)

I think SANTA is younger or I am too old


----------



## Crivens (Sep 7, 2020)

Its this: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Security_Administrator_Tool_for_Analyzing_Networks


----------



## ekvz (Sep 7, 2020)

fernandel said:


> Back Orifice "popular" and Fakebo too. How is nowadays? Is it helpfull still?



Is the second like a Back Orifice honeypot? If so why not try and see if some 40 year old script kiddy is still scanning for it? Maybe even some botnet will try to absorb it. I think we need to know... for science!


----------



## wolffnx (Sep 9, 2020)

fernandel said:


> I think SANTA is younger or I am too old



for nostalgic 





__





						SATAN
					





					www.porcupine.org


----------



## a6h (Sep 9, 2020)

wolffnx said:


> for nostalgic
> SATAN


That the correct name.


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 10, 2020)

Which are the modern & up-to-date alternatives? I.e. network vulnerability scanners?  Idealy they supply hints how to fix detected holes?


----------



## Minbari (Sep 10, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> Which are the modern & up-to-date alternatives? I.e. network vulnerability scanners?  Idealy they supply hints how to fix detected holes?


Nmap, Wireshark, OpenVAS.


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 10, 2020)

security/metasploit
security/nikto
security/owasp-dependency-check
net-mgmt/aircrack-ng
security/sqlmap


----------



## ekvz (Sep 10, 2020)

While not directly a vulnerability scanner security/masscan is pretty insane and also quite popular these days.


----------



## Menelkir (Sep 10, 2020)

I remember when they announced the launch of Back Orifice 2000, Symantec (not really sure if it was really Symantec, but still) asked the crew "can you give us the source code so we can make the antivirus before the launch?"
They distributed cds with BO2k in a defcon convention.

Update: And don't forget Netbus and Sub7 that was very popular with script kiddies.


----------



## a6h (Sep 10, 2020)

Everyone missed glorious ping(8). First, you need to have a reachable destination, then other stuffs!


----------



## ekvz (Sep 10, 2020)

vigole said:


> Everyone missed glorious ping(8). First, you need to have a reachable destination, then other stuffs!



Absolutely, all one wanted to do was measure the round trip time but somehow the jerk on the other end never bothered to reply and just went offline. This happend all the damn time with some people... what an annoyance... The golden age of dialup.


----------



## a6h (Sep 10, 2020)

ekvz said:


> he golden age of dialup


I've kept a _USRobotics 56K Message Modem_ for post-apocalypse.


----------



## ekvz (Sep 10, 2020)

vigole said:


> I've kept a USRobotics 56K Message Modem for post apocalypse.



Now that you say it: I don't have the slightest clue what happened to mine


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 10, 2020)

There are so many... Which ones are a reasonable (lite) choice to monitor and/or secure a desktop workstation?  Ideally the (N)IDS & NVS runs silently in the background and informs me via e-mail only if it detects a suspicious attempt of exploitation.  A Qt/KDE desktop notification would be nice to have.  Any suggestions?


----------



## a6h (Sep 10, 2020)

ekvz said:


> Now that you say it: I don't have the slightest clue what happened to mine


Years ago, finally I decided to try some UNIX! I had a few books on the subject, i.e. computers, with lots of exotic terms about usenet (comp.*, alt.*), mail and finger. Finger?! anyway, it was chinese to me.
I had a bunch of Linux CDs and two FreeBSD 6.2 CDs. CD1 and CD2! Non of the Linux distros recognised my CD-drive civilly. Some did boot, some didn't, non reached to final phase, namely Installation. FreeBSD installed perfectly. When I've tried FreeBSD for the first time, I had a (lots of!) problem. In particular, one of them was the stumbling block! a few days after installation, I decided to connect to internet, and it failed.
At the time, I didn't know that my PC was plagued by Winmodem aka Softmodem. I was under the impression that modems are modem. What's a winmodem?! That situation led me to study about modems and device drivers. I was familiar with MASM 5 and a little Turbo C 2. I tried more assembly and C. It didn't went anywhere! Finally I gave up and bought a _USRobotics 56k message MODEM_.
That modem caused me to learn about csup and src, ports and Forums! Here we go, years later and I still hate git and github and it's on csup and 56K diaup MODEM.


----------



## ekvz (Sep 10, 2020)

vigole said:


> Years ago, finally I decided to try some UNIX! I had a few books on the subject, i.e. computers, with lots of exotic terms about usenet (comp.*, alt.*), mail and finger. Finger?! anyway, it was chinese to me.
> I had a bunch of Linux CDs and two FreeBSD 6.2 CDs. CD1 and CD2! Non of the Linux distros recognised my CD-drive civilly. Some did boot, some didn't, non reached to final phase, namely Installation. FreeBSD installed perfectly. When I've tried FreeBSD for the first time, I had a (lots of!) problem. One of them was stumbling block: a few days after installation, I've tried to connect to internet.
> At the time, I didn't know that my PC was plagued by Winmodem aka Softmodem. I was under the impression that modems are modem. What's a winmodem?! That situation led me to study about modems and device drivers. I know MASM 5 and a little Turbo C 2. I tried more assembly and C. It didn't went anywhere! Finally I gave up and bought a _USRobotics 56k message MODEM_.
> That modem caused me to learn about csup and src, ports and Forums! Here we go, years later and I still hate git and github and it's on csup and 56K diaup MODEM.



What can i say? I was an AOL user in the 90s. Maybe not most common subtype but AOL is AOL after all.


----------

